# comment enregistrer un clip video diffusé en stream sur le net?



## vazita (24 Avril 2005)

voila ,tout est dans ma question!
j'ai fais pas mal de recherche sur google mais n'ai rien trouvé.
j'arrive a lire le clip  via real player mais incapable de savoir ou il est stocké (si il est stocké !...) sur mon hd.


----------



## The Duke (24 Avril 2005)

pour une vidéo au format Quicktime visionnée sur Explorer, il suffit de conserver le fichier temporaire en faisant une copie avant de fermer la vidéo et de quitter le navigateur.

Ce fichier temporaire est stocké dans Preferences / Explorer / Elements temporaires.

il y a 2 fichiers Movie + Original. Celui qui est à copier est Original.

Pour d'autres formats je pense que c'est pareil, je n'ai pas pu le vérifier.


----------



## vazita (24 Avril 2005)

merci, mais j'ai que safari et firefox ,de plus le clip est diffusable que via real player ,j'arrive pas a ouvir le clip en stream via quicktime par exemple!


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Avril 2005)

Lorsque tu l'as téléchargé vas sur le finder, dans la barre de menu clique sur 
Aller : Aller au dossier et tu rentre private/tmp/501/TemporaryItems/
tu copie le fichier et tu changes le nom si besoin est (je ne garantie pas que ça marche  )
PS: un certain nombre de fichiers temporaires sont stockés là comme les clips sur itunes...ils s'éfface lorsque vous fermez l'application (je crois)

...


----------



## vazita (26 Avril 2005)

ok ça m'a donc l'air compromis, mais sinon je pourrais pas me rabbatre sur un logiciel de capture video comme audiohijack mais pour la video?
j'ai cherché mais n'ai pas encore trouvé sur version tracker mais je ne desespere pas


----------



## richard-deux (27 Avril 2005)

J'ai tenté plusieurs manipulations sur osx:
- Snapz pro pour la vidéo,
- Wiretap pour le son.
- ensuite envoyer les 2 fichiers dans iMovie.

Pour un clip de 4 minutes, il m'a fallu prés de 2 heures pour synchroniser la vidéo avec le son.

Ainsi, j'ai abandonné et pour enregistrer un fichier Real, il existe sur PC, un logiciel qui s'appelle Streambox VCR.
Je l'utilise via virtual PC.

Je n'ai que cette solution à proposer. :hein:


----------



## Mage-Li (29 Avril 2005)

Si j'ai bien compris ce que veut faire vazita c'est a dire récupérer une video qu'il regarde en stream real, je crois qu'il y a beaucoup plus simple que ce que vous propsé !

Avant de m'expliquer je tiens a préciser que cette pratique n'est pas sans risque ! Pas pour celui qui le fais mais pour le webmaster. Le stream demande peut de resource a la bande passante du serv chez qui elle est hébergé mais de télécharger un fichier en demande beaucoup plus. Donc cette pratique peut faire s'auter l'hébergement...

Mais bon ! Si vraiment c'est tres important de recup la video et que c'est pas un compte gratuit alors...

Avec real player quand tu regarde la video via le net; tu vas ds Diffuser=>Afficher la source du clip
Une fenétre va s'ouvrir, elle indique entre autre ou est stocké la video, il te sufie alors de rentrer cet url dans ton navigateur de tapper entré pour DL la video.

Autrement le stream chez real marche comme ca:
un fichier *.ram est stoché quelque part ( peut importe ) qd tu clique sur "regardé la video" le navigateur télécharge se fichier. Dans ce fichier qui est un a la base un simple fichier texte renomé en *.ram se trouve simplement l'url ou est stocké la video.
Donc en ouvrant ce fichier avec un textedit tout simplement tu as l'url il te sufie de le rentrer dans ton navigateur et de tapper entré le fichier *.rm va se télécharger.

voili


----------



## Ulyxes (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai essayé cette dernière idée, mais cela ne fonctionne pas, du moins avec les streams sur lesquels je suis tombé :

- le fichier .ram s'ouvre bien avec un éditeur, mais les URLs sont bizarres, il y en a chaque fois deux :

. une commençant par : rtsp://une adresse ip/...
--stop--
. une autre commençant par : pnm:/.une adresse IP/...

dedans il y a bien un fichier .rm, mais suivi de ?cloakport=...


Un copier coller d'une de ces URL dans un navigateur renvoie invariablement vers la lecture du stream sous RealPlayer  :-(

Quelqu'un a-t'il une idée ?

A partir du moment où la vidéo transite par le mac, il doit bien y avoir moyen de l'enregistrer, non ?  :-(

A+


----------



## Ulyxes (26 Juillet 2005)

mageli a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris ce que veut faire vazita c'est a dire rÃ©cupÃ©rer une video qu'il regarde en stream real, je crois qu'il y a beaucoup plus simple que ce que vous propsÃ© !


C&#8217;est exactement ce que je voulais faire aussi.



			
				mageli a dit:
			
		

> Avant de m'expliquer je tiens a prÃ©ciser que cette pratique n'est pas sans risque ! Pas pour celui qui le fais mais pour le webmaster. Le stream demande peut de resource a la bande passante du serv chez qui elle est hÃ©bergÃ© mais de tÃ©lÃ©charger un fichier en demande beaucoup plus. Donc cette pratique peut faire s'auter l'hÃ©bergement...


De toute façon, vu les tailles de fichiers - 1 Mo pour un petit clip et 100 Mo pour un bout de 10 à 15 min, il faut l&#8217;ADSL.



			
				mageli a dit:
			
		

> Avec real player quand tu regarde la video via le net; tu vas ds Diffuser=>Afficher la source du clip
> Une fenÃ©tre va s'ouvrir, elle indique entre autre ou est stockÃ© la video, il te sufie alors de rentrer cet url dans ton navigateur de tapper entrÃ© pour DL la video.


Plus exactement, ce qu&#8217;on DL, c&#8217;est un fichier texte.ram (4 Ko)



			
				mageli a dit:
			
		

> Autrement le stream chez real marche comme ca:
> un fichier *.ram est stochÃ© quelque part ( peut importe ) qd tu clique sur "regardÃ© la video" le navigateur tÃ©lÃ©charge se fichier. Dans ce fichier qui est un a la base un simple fichier texte renomÃ© en *.ram se trouve simplement l'url ou est stockÃ© la video.
> Donc en ouvrant ce fichier avec un textedit tout simplement tu as l'url il te sufie de le rentrer dans ton navigateur et de tapper entrÃ© le fichier *.rm va se tÃ©lÃ©charger.


Merci, ceci m&#8217;a ouvert la voie à suivre, mais ce n&#8217;est pas toujours si simple : cf. mon message précédent  :-(


Bonjour à tous,

De mon côté, j&#8217;ai continué à me pencher sur ce problème des URL en rtsp ou pnm contenues dans les fichiers .ram.

A force de "firefoxer", je suis tombé sur un site faisant le tour de la question de la capture d&#8217;un stream vidéo RealPlayer :

http://all-streaming-media.com/record-video-stream/record-streaming-video-real-video.htm

Peu de logiciels sous mac OS X , cf. tableau à :

http://all-streaming-media.com/record-video-stream/all-streaming-video-recording-software.htm

Pour RealPlayer, deux :

- MPlayer :  http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design6/projects.html

- VLC media player : http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

Mais si ceux-ci ont leur utilité, ils ne reconnaissent pas les URL en rtsp figurant dans les .ram

Trouvé aussi des logiciels de capture d&#8217;écran pouvant enregistrer un clip vidéo :  

Pour les utiliser, il faut d&#8217;abord aller dans les préférences de RealPlayer et décocher la case d&#8217;affichage optimisé et laisser RealPlayer en mode normal et pas compact.

- Avec Snapz Pro X 2.0.2 à http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/,
j&#8217;ai bien réussi à faire des captures d&#8217;écran mais pas de films (l&#8217;image se fige dès l&#8217;appel à Snapz) ; de toute façon ce serait vraiment un pis-aller.

- BTV Pro à http://www.bensoftware.com/
n&#8217;accepte pas les URL en rtsp

Par ailleurs :
Camtasia (http://www.techsmith.com/products/studio/default.asp

Hypercam (http://www.hyperionics.com/)

et ScreenCorder (http://www.matchware.net/en/products/screencorder/default.htm)

souvent cités, n&#8217;ont pas de versions MacOS. 

Après tous ces déboires je suis tombé sur un site proposant en freeware un logiciel CocoaJT (super-pro) permettant de regarder en direct des JT du monde entier, mais on peut aussi lui faire lire un flux RealPlayer rtsp (cela même mieux que RealPlayer ! ), le menu &#8220;magneto&#8221; permet d&#8217;enregistrer ce même flux sur disque, même en parallèle avec le visionnage ou le téléchargement d&#8217;un autre flux.

Et en plus, il a été fait par un particulier !

http://jeanmatthieu.free.fr/cocoajt/

J&#8217;ai pu enfin charger mes flux RealPlayer récalcitrants à tous les autres ; ouf 

Merci encore à mageli de m&#8217;avoir donné une piste,
Salut


----------

